# Which release for big hands



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

To all of my fellow release shooters, I am conducting a survey for what type of release you like the best. Specifically for people with big hands. I am a fairly big guy at 6'7" and have large hands. From what I have tried, the Carter Chocolate Addiction 4 finger seems to be the most comfortable so far. I tend to like a trigger style release and have not ventured into the world of true back tension much as of yet. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well if you do decide to try back tension the guy who builds the Zenith release aid has some that are in HUGE. I am taking Sasquatch big.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I have big hands*

Shooting the Stans built for large hands.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I'd say you have the best wityh that Chocolate. I couldnt shoot the one i bought b/c it was so big! Couldn't get comfortable with it worth a damn!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

if your going to shoot back tension, try Bernies Releases.
I had a knuckle under, and it was HUGE.
way too big for my hand.

and also, as DB said, the stans come in a xlarge, large, etc. so you can find one to fit your hand.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

I have big hands and have had good luck with the Stans and Carters. The Chocolate is a great release, but if you want to try a hinge, try a Stanislawski Magmicro Quattro Release Large


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll have to 2nd (or 3rd) the chocolate addiction and stan super-x quattro large


----------



## Drew_10784 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have large hands also and I have a Carter Chocolate Lite 4 Finger and it does fine for me


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

farmerd said:


> To all of my fellow release shooters, I am conducting a survey for what type of release you like the best. Specifically for people with big hands. I am a fairly big guy at 6'7" and have large hands. From what I have tried, the Carter Chocolate Addiction 4 finger seems to be the most comfortable so far. I tend to like a trigger style release and have not ventured into the world of true back tension much as of yet. Thanks in advance for your responses.


Zenith Big Guy+ in 2, 3 or 4 finger if you're looking for a hinge.
Joe B.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Big hands here too...

I've had good luck with the Carter Just-B-Cuz, the Evolution+, the Chocolate Addiction, and the Stan SuperX size large. 

Of all those the Just-B-Cuz is my favorite.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Index release = Scott Mongoose

Back Tension = Stanislawski MagMicro Trio in large

Thumb release = Stanislawski has a few in large


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

farmerd said:


> To all of my fellow release shooters, I am conducting a survey for what type of release you like the best. Specifically for people with big hands. I am a fairly big guy at 6'7" and have large hands. From what I have tried, the Carter Chocolate Addiction 4 finger seems to be the most comfortable so far. I tend to like a trigger style release and have not ventured into the world of true back tension much as of yet. Thanks in advance for your responses.


My husband is a big guy too, and that is the one he is comfortable with.


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

*carter hammer*

i've had good luck with the carter hammer. it's for big hands.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Carter Big horn*

Im 6'3" 240 and have pretty big hands..

I have (cannot currently find)
My big horn.. Very nice for larger hands.. If you like back tension

Kyle


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Another vote for Stan. The large SuperX 2 is a great release and fits my buddys gorilla hands like a glove. If you want to go with backtension the Stan Micro III has close to the same dimensions as the SX-2 so you could go between BT and trigger depending on what you are shooting.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

I've found that even though I have large hands I don't have any trouble shooting most releases on the market. I think a lot of people make the mistake of buying the biggest releases they can, and they don't necessarily need to limit themselves. Even with big hands, I can easily shoot a Carter Ember, which is tiny. I liked my Carter chocolate addiction, but it just seemed way too big to me. Most releases will fit most people, barring the Carters that have smaller finger holes (like the mini evo and the fits me too) that I can't get my big fingers through.


----------

